# Update entire system, using packages only?



## forkandwait (Jun 4, 2012)

I know this probably gets asked once a day, but I swear I googled at least three different ways to find ....

... Is there some way to upgrade all my installed packages, with packages only? I.e., if there is a newer _packaged_ version of emacs, go for it, but don't build the latest emacs from ports.

I want to run [cmd=]portmaster -aPP[/cmd] basically, but I can't.

Maybe this is a stupid thing to do?  I don't know.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2012)

forkandwait said:
			
		

> I want to run portmaster -aPP, basically, but I can't.


Why not? That is the way to install packages and packages only.

You might also want to check out pkg_upgrade(1) from sysutils/bsdadminscripts.


----------



## forkandwait (Jun 5, 2012)

```
===>>> The -PP option must stand alone
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```


----------



## caesius (Jun 5, 2012)

What version of FreeBSD are you running? A release or are you tracking -STABLE? If you're running a release then it's highly unlikely that there will be the latest version of anything available as a package.

Assuming you are running a release, you can get around this by defining PACKAGESITE as something like ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All to get the latest packages for -STABLE. This is a bit naughty, but a few people do it AFAIK.

Otherwise, depending on what the machine is used for, you could just start tracking -STABLE.

Anyway, ports-mgmt/portupgrade will let you do what you're trying to do.
`# portupgrade -PPa`.


----------



## vermaden (Jun 5, 2012)

forkandwait said:
			
		

> ... Is there some way to upgrade all my installed packages, with packages only?



Yep, here is how to do it:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26140


----------



## phoenix (Jun 6, 2012)

forkandwait said:
			
		

> ```
> ===>>> The -PP option must stand alone
> ===>>> Aborting update
> 
> ...



IOW, change the -aPP to be -a -PP, just like the error message says.


----------



## bbzz (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow.


----------

